# Plow Recommendations for 1993 GEO Tracker



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

Looking for recommmendations for a plow for a 1993 GEO Tracker 2 Dr. 4 wheel drive. Live in Mid-Michigan and I have a long dirt drive to plow.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ev=/images?q=GEO+Tracker+plow&hl=en&sa=G&um=1

-Bill


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yup I' m the creator of that one of a kind Mini Meyer, I 've been waiting for a call from Cleveland for either a contract or a slap on the wrist for using their name, lol










Here's is what i wished I could have found before making that plow, it would have made things a lot easier!

http://www.blackline.us/

They use a simple 'front hitch reciever, I'm sure you could check with Resse or hidden hitch, EZ lift or any other hitch manufacturer for out of the box front hitch, or have a welder fab one up


----------



## ema (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe this geo tracker parts have them . Why not try visiting them.There I hope that one helps.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think a 21" shovell will do er just fine 

I'd seriously look into a different vehicle!


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*u can try this*

just JKing with ya man i like the fisher stuff myslefxysport


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The only plow that I can think of that might work is a Snow Bear.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Jerre did a Tracker last year, link below

Tracker with Blizzard plow


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

You might want to check out a Snowsport. I have one for my Tacoma and love it. I remember somebody on this board had one for a Tracker as well. Some people may not think that it is a "real" plow but it works great for me. Depends on what you are looking for. I wouldn't want to use it to do 20 drives but for 1 or 2 it's great. You can pm me if you have any specific questions.


----------

